# How to obtain a 921?



## JohnFS (Dec 17, 2003)

I am an existing Dish customer (500 + 300 series, two receivers). To get a 921, E* says to contact your local retailer. Well my local retailer (to remain unnamed) does not have a clue, and I would prefer not dealing with them. I would prefer to have the insallation done (and am willing to pay a reasonable amount) but could do it myself in a pinch. What is the best way to go about this?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You probably have to sell them your first born child. I had to locate a dealer, beg and plead with them to hold their last remaining unit for me, pay them $999 + shipping cost + sales tax, and then I had to show up right when they opened, or else they would have sold it to someone else. Oh yeah, and I had to pay by check, since they wouldn't accept credit card for this particular item (because it apparently cut into their profit margin); I thought that was a violation of the merchant agreement for a merchant which accepted credit cards, but go figure.

Honestly, you'll need to either mail order your unit (although there seem to be huge backlogs of orders at most places still, if I'm not mistaken), or you'll need to find an authorized Dish dealer who has a retail place of business and is willing to sell you the unit without requiring an installation, etc. etc. I bought mine after assuring them that I had all the needed equipment and I could in fact hook it up myself.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Or just need a friend who is a retailer.... JohnFS I just called my Friend who is REtailer/dealer he supposed to get some in next week if depending on how many he gets. As he never seems to get what he orders and you have not found one by then I he said he might have one that he can sell to you. the guy who order the box had his check bounce and some other things apperantly this guy is supposed to bring in cash. Welll see.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

John,

If you do decide to do your own install, please realize that both tuners must be hooked up. You need to have an understanding of you multi-switches and wiring.


----------



## clearblue_71 (Dec 16, 2003)

Had to smile when I read your post...

I purchased an HD ready TV in 2002, and had heard of an up-and-coming unit from DN that would record HD programs (the 921).

The release date was scheduled just a few months away! It even won Best in Show at the 2002 CES! (Release was scheduled for Q1, 2003).

Heck, i'll just wait for that unit to come out and not buy a OTA receiver or bother with DN existing HD receivers. That way, I'll save money and be happy with my final purchase.

Well, here it is 2004. The unit FINALLY came out in Dec. 2003 for those priviledged few. And even then it was buggy, so they yanked it from the market. I recently heard they are shipping them again, but I've not heard a thing from the retailers I've contacted and are on a waiting lists for.

So, my spanking new HD tv is no longer spanking new, has NEVER displayed a high def image, and for all I know may never. I joked in december 2003, when I couldn't get my hands on a unit then, that as long as I can score a 921 by the beginning of the 2004 football season, that I'd be happy. Now it is not looking like a joke anymore.

DN has really been a major disappointment regarding this. Boooo!

Sorry to vent here, but my wife gets tired of my ranting/raving.

I hope you have good luck trying to find your 921. 

Ryan


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

JohnFS said:


> I am an existing Dish customer (500 + 300 series, two receivers). To get a 921, E* says to contact your local retailer. Well my local retailer (to remain unnamed) does not have a clue, and I would prefer not dealing with them. I would prefer to have the insallation done (and am willing to pay a reasonable amount) but could do it myself in a pinch. What is the best way to go about this?


If you want a dish 921 you are going to have to find it on the web. This will of course require a self install which is not that hard depending on your equipment. Everyone here will help you if you list your present equipment i'm sure. That includes: dish(s), current switches, and current receivers. As already mentioned, you MUST have two identical inputs going to the 921. Go to www.vanns.com and get their 800 number and give them a call to find out when they are getting more in. I got mine from them back the 1st of feb. Don't know what their current situation is but they were getting them then when no one else had any to be had... Good Luck, Gerry


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Ryan,
Depending on your current status, there are some real deals on the 811. I saw a report they are now in stock. I wouldn't let that HDTV suffer, from lack of input, any longer.


----------



## JohnFS (Dec 17, 2003)

Talk about smiling! I have a beatiful 50 inch Panasonic plasma, now approaching 1 yr old -- which has never displayed HDTV. I got it in anticipation of the "new" Dish HDTV DVR. Your story is mine.


----------



## erasmu (Nov 17, 2003)

clapple said:


> Ryan,
> Depending on your current status, there are some real deals on the 811. I saw a report they are now in stock. I wouldn't let that HDTV suffer, from lack of input, any longer.


I agree completely. I got my HDTV in November. While I would like the ability to record HD, I bought an 811 in December. For $149-199, how can you go wrong? Other than the dark SD (better now), the 811 has done quite well. After all the money spent on the HDTV, the token change for the 811 was a good move.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

John,
Welcome to the "Waiting for a 921 Club "! I've been waiting since my order was placed on December 28th and still no 921. I keep hearing they are being released now but apparently the list of people waiting is still much longer than the supply. I can only say I hope the wait is worth it.


----------



## LP30 (Feb 27, 2004)

You can give Ebay a try if you are willing to pay a premium for not having to wait.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, I've had a couple people online offer to sell me theirs. I'm waiting for a new one that I can trade my 6000 in on. Hopefully before the end of the year they will really be available, or maybe not. Possibly outdated by the time they reach the mass market.


----------

